# arrowroot powder



## carolynp (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi  Does anyone know what the purpose of arrowroot powder in a melt and pour shaving soap might be?


----------



## IanT (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe in the shaving-soap application it would kind of act as a thickening agent, its similar to cornstarch 

HTH


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 10, 2010)

I use arrowroot powder in shaving soap because it is ideal whenever there are sensitive skin issues coming into play. Shaving is a sensitive skin issue and arrowroot powder is gentle for even the most sensitive of skin. Arrowroot powder is a great thickener, but you really do not need to thicken melt and pour.


----------



## carebear (Feb 10, 2010)

ok then what does it do for sensitive skin?

is it soothing?
does it help the razor glide?
does it stabilize the lather?


----------



## IanT (Feb 10, 2010)

good questions


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 11, 2010)

> ok then what does it do for sensitive skin?
> 
> is it soothing?
> does it help the razor glide?
> does it stabilize the lather?



Yes, those are good questions. I can only tell you what it does for me and why I put it into my shaving soap. 

I have horribly sensitive skin. Whenever I shave my legs, I get a rash.  I added it to my base when I stumbled upon a soap recipe from a supplier. (I cannot remember where.) I never thought to add something like this to base. I have only used it in powders. Anyway, I sifted the arrowroot powder into my base. This is the same base that I have always used. No more rashes of any kind happened to me. I tried without it again to see if it was a fluke and it was not. I have used the same brand of razors too.  I cannot explain why it helped me.  It just did. My guess is that it is soothing, the same way that it is in a powder I guess. Perhaps it is just me, but I love the feel and the fact that for whatever reason, I have no rashes on my legs.  Oatmeal never worked for me or other soothing agents for that matter.

I noticed no difference in the lather or the razor glide.  It is all about the apparent soothing affect that it has on my skin.


----------



## pops1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know what you would use it in M & P for but the lady that runs PJ Soaps always dusts her soaps with arrowroot before she wraps them not sure why that is ,can't remember where l read it so l can't look it up maybe somebody else knows.


----------



## pops1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I asked the owner of PJ Soaps the question and she very kindly answered  straightaway,l must say she seems a lovely lady and her site is very interesting for a look  www.pjsoaps.com she is also the lady who developed the tool kit you see on Anne-Marie video's.
Anyway she said the reason she uses arrowroot to dust after unmolding is to let it absorb the microscopic excess humidity before wrapping with shrinkwrap ,it stops the shrinkwrap grabbing at the soap .Since l have awful trouble getting my soap into a shrinkwrap bag without leaving a mess on the sides l will be trying this next time l shrinkwrap.


----------



## angelwings2ltd (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I see a few posts in reference to using Arrowroot in M&P. . . .

Can it be used in CP or HP?   Will any benefits be lost in the use of these lye-based processes?

Thanks for any info.

Lady Angel
AngelWings2Ltd


----------

